# Advice on moving barns please :-)



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

So here's a little backstory:

I've been at the same barn since I was 12... I'm now 26. I learned to ride there, have many of my favorite lesson horses buried there, have boarded there for the past 7 years, and am very close with the family that owns it. The BO has been like a second mother to me, especially when it came to keeping me out of trouble in my teens! I am very close with her 14 soon to be 15 year old daughter.

I do pasture board there. They provide free choice hay (round bales), no more than 3 horses to a paddock, and grain twice daily. He has a nice comfortable run in shed with dividers, so they can put stall guards up if someone needs different feed or they just need to eat uninterrupted. I have my own 5 x 10 area for tack. They have two riding rings and miles of trails. Not mention board is SOOO cheap! They've charged me the same rate for the past 5 years even though board did increase at their facility. 

The place is awesome! But with my recent move I'm no longer 10 minutes away, I'm a half hour. And with gas being what it is now, weeellllll it's becoming impossible for me to see him more than 1-2x per week when I used to ride 4x. Plus there are no lessons since the barn owner doesn't train anymore. 

I have been a working student in exchange for english lessons (I barrel race) at another barn 8-10 minutes from my house. They have been amazing to me and accepting me as one of their own even though I don't have a horse there, and I'm not paying for my lessons (in cash anyway.) They have trailered me to some barrel racing shows for free (the owner is a nationally rated barrel racer, still competes sometimes) and have offered me help with my horse and with my riding.

Well they just offered me board at their barn. It would be comparable to what I'm paying at the other place (I would have to work off a large portion though since their board NORMALLY is twice what I'm paying now) but here's the downside: They only do stall board.

But they are willing to open up one of the other back stalls to do a "pasture board" type (free roaming on a dry lot) situation for me since my boy HATES to be cooped up. They feed hay and grain 2x a day (this is what I'm having the most issue with, I'm used to free choice), they will close him in in bad weather, which I'm not too keen on but I guess it's reasonable. They have a large outdoor ring set up for barrels, and a decent sized indoor. No trails on the property, but there are some nearby. Tack area is shared (I've never had that before) and they have a hot and cold wash stall! So my boy can actually be clean year round and not just when the weather is nice. He would be in the pasture alone at night, but have some friends during the day.

My current barn isn't taking it well that I have developed connections and friends in the horse world outside of what I have been exposed to. Plus they're going through a bit of a rough patch so the farm upkeep is taking a bit of a back seat. I have been unable to use the large riding arena because of hurricane damage last year, so I have been using the small one, which is too small for my 16.2hh gelding to stretch out in something faster than a collected canter. Obviously can't practice barrels in there at anything faster than trot... Plus none of them have been in the best of moods lately...

Is the hay and lack of other horses consistently enough of a deal breaker to not be closer? Or am I looking too much into this?

Sorry for the length...


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't burn your bridges. Explain to them that the reason you want to move is to have him closer to where you are. Let them know you appreciate how much they have done for you over the years, and how much you respect them. Don't let your personal connection get in the way of what could be a great opportunity for you and your horse. A good horseman needs to learn from different people to change and evolve their abilities and further themselves.. sticking with one person your whole life will only teach you their way of doing things.


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

Maple said:


> Don't burn your bridges. Explain to them that the reason you want to move is to have him closer to where you are. Let them know you appreciate how much they have done for you over the years, and how much you respect them. Don't let your personal connection get in the way of what could be a great opportunity for you and your horse. A good horseman needs to learn from different people to change and evolve their abilities and further themselves.. sticking with one person your whole life will only teach you their way of doing things.


I wasn't going to burn the bridge there . I will still go back to visit and spend time with them, and will obviously give 30 day notice before I leave (if I choose to.) 

My main concern is if I should move him or not, and if any of the things that bug me about the new place are deal breakers, or something I should just get over.

Thanks!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If you're working off a big chunk of your board at the new place, how much time and energy are you actually going to have to ride your horse? 

What happens if the deal falls through and they no longer want a working boarder? 

Are you getting your terms detailed in a contract (meaning, what chores are you doing and when, or how many hours of work, in exchange for how much off board). You NEED this written out.


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

DancingArabian said:


> If you're working off a big chunk of your board at the new place, how much time and energy are you actually going to have to ride your horse?
> 
> What happens if the deal falls through and they no longer want a working boarder?
> 
> Are you getting your terms detailed in a contract (meaning, what chores are you doing and when, or how many hours of work, in exchange for how much off board). You NEED this written out.


They currently have one other working boarder there who has been there for 10 years. It will all be in writing.

Right now I split my time between the two barns anyway, so I will actually have more time since I will be at one barn not two. Not to mention the fact that I'll be closer too. And they would just need me to feed in the evenings (everything is pre-mixed) and do stalls on weekends. I do have a 9-5 Mon-thurs 9-3 on Fridays job, and they know that and understand. At $10 per hour, I would need to work 25 hours per month to take off half my board, and make it the same that I would be paying at my old barn. Yes it will be in writing .

What about the hay issue? And the transition to freedom in pasture to possibly being locked in a 10 x 14 stall in bad weather? And lack of turn out buddies 24/7? Only having buddies 10 hours of the day?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

PartialToGray said:


> I wasn't going to burn the bridge there . I will still go back to visit and spend time with them, and will obviously give 30 day notice before I leave (if I choose to.)
> 
> My main concern is if I should move him or not, and if any of the things that bug me about the new place are deal breakers, or something I should just get over.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think any of the concerns are deal breakers. Your horse will get used to being indoors, something that could come in handy should he become injured down the line and need box rest. He will learn to deal with the change and adapt to his new routine.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would certainly get it very clearly spelt out in writing.

I don't think you have deal breakers with turnout being limited, a stall for part of the day, not having non-stop hay available...think slow feed hay nets.
An adjustment period for horse and you, yes....

I think you need to realize if you leave your current barn, you *won't *be welcome back...you will be a "traitor" to them.
Things will change, period. They must.
If you ever "thought" to go back, forget it..especially at the current board price they have kept steady for 5 years when others have had increases. You _won't _get that at the new place..

What most raises a flag to me is... _the base board is double what you currently pay._
_You will be required to feed every night and do stalls every weekend...
*OK...so when do you get to show that horse at an event on a weekend when required to work?*_
What happens if you want a vacation, have a sickness or just need time away for a few days? The way it is sounding is you are locked into 365 days a year at the barn "working", honestly, that is _not_ healthy for you and your brain. 
You could quickly come to resent "the barn" that it isn't a "fun place" but another place you must go to every day to "work". Your horse will feel that attitude too...
Please, remember that what_ you _think of as $10 per hour of work and what_ they_ expect for $10 per hour of work may be very different...
What are you going to do when the board raises and you can't do more hard labor barter of your time??? _And it is going to raise...this isn't the "old" barn, they aren't going to hold your board at rates from 5 years ago._

I would do some serious thinking about this before making any decisions.
If you can afford the new place _without_ working off your board, then that would be gravy money in your pocket at the end of every month.
But..._you should_ be writing them a check monthly for your board, and_ they should _be paying you every week what you have worked for...
_{if you were hurt "at work" you otherwise have no workers compensation to help out with the monthly $$, but your financial obligations continue on}.

_Things have a way of not always being exactly as you think looking from the outside in through tinted glass... just make sure once inside looking out the glass remains tinted a shade you are happy living with.
:wink:


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

I'm going today after work to discuss the particulars with the new barn's owner. If it does come down to it I can pay the full amount of board, I'd just rather not ;-). Plus I think I'm going to be providing his grain which will save me $150 off board right off the top. He also doesn't do this to make money. He has a job to pay for his horses and the barn, he just lets a few people board there. Two of which are working students, one has been there for 10 years. I expect to pay obviously, and I'm there 4 days a week now anyway. Just this way I'd actually see my horse while I'm there, and I wouldn't have to split my time between two barns.

As far as showing goes, we do chores before we leave, and when we come back. I've gone to two shows with this barn already and have a pretty good handle on how they do things. This is the type of barn where there is NO DRAMA, everyone is straightforward in their expectations from each other, and it really reminds me of my current place. Except with more people and nicer facilities. 

As far as being unwelcome back at my old barn, I've done some stupid stuff over the years and I was always welcome back. She's not the kind of person to hold a grudge or to shun someone. The only way she won't let you come back is if you didn't pay your board consistently.

Anything else I should look out for?


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I would be worried about the hay situation, twice daily feedings of a limited amount of hay is not good for a horse's digestive system. Horses need forage constantly, they're designed to graze 22-23 hours a day and never stop producing stomach acid. A horse's full stomach empties in 2 hrs, after that ulcers start forming, after 7 hours it is impossible for horses to not have ulcers. Would they be willing to do free choice? Or let you put up slow feed nets? Personally for me if they wouldn't that's a deal breaker, because that is a serious issue that most people don't even know about.


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

SullysRider said:


> I would be worried about the hay situation, twice daily feedings of a limited amount of hay is not good for a horse's digestive system. Horses need forage constantly, they're designed to graze 22-23 hours a day and never stop producing stomach acid. A horse's full stomach empties in 2 hrs, after that ulcers start forming, after 7 hours it is impossible for horses to not have ulcers. Would they be willing to do free choice? Or let you put up slow feed nets? Personally for me if they wouldn't that's a deal breaker, because that is a serious issue that most people don't even know about.


I'm thinking of switching him to the Purina Omolene 400 feed (I'll start the transition now, so he's fully on the new feed by the time I move him) which is a complete feed with no hay technically needed, although you can feed it in conjunction with it which is what I plan to do. I will have a slow feed hay net in his "stall" so since it's open to the paddock I'm hoping he will go inside to eat it? 

Is this a good plan or should I just ask about the slow feed outside? The reason they don't leave the hay outside is because he is paranoid about the hay getting moldy after it rains... that's why he doesn't use round bales, which is what my horse is used to.


----------



## PartialToGray (May 28, 2014)

I do want to add that if this place doesn't work out, and for some reason my old barn won't take me back, there is another decent barn about 8 minutes from me. It's a little more than what I'm paying now, but not as much as the other barn, and I would have the option to help out and work off some of the board as well. They however have the same facilities as the barn I am at now, nothing fancy but functional and the horses are fat and happy. They do use round bales.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

I can't advise, as ultimately, the decision is yours. I don't think anything you listed should rule out the new barn, if that matters. All I wanted to say is that while not the end of the world, 30 minutes is a substantial drive to make every day on top of work and duties at home. I have the luxury of working part-time from home, and the 30-minute drive to the barn where I lease my horse can be quite the burden when I'm looking at making dinner, doing housework, helping kids with school, and spending time with my husband. Nevermind if I have a job in I need to work on. you have to decide if it is too great a burden, and then make the move you need to make in order to spend time with your horse. There's no point in have great boarding prices if you never get to ride due to distance. In fact, there is little reason to HAVE a horse if you don't get out to ride enough. What is the benefit? Getting to say you own a horse? Actually, I can advise: If you feel confident in being able to afford either of the other barns, I'd move.


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

PartialToGray said:


> What about the hay issue? And the transition to freedom in pasture to possibly being locked in a 10 x 14 stall in bad weather? And lack of turn out buddies 24/7? Only having buddies 10 hours of the day?


it would be a deal breaker for me...I put that stuff as very important for my boys, they stay in their own stable herd out 24/7 on 20 acres, and this is something i looked for them for a long time and boy was it worth it. but that's for me and my horses, everyone's situation is different...if you are uncertain about this new place i would pass and keep looking for other places in the area...you might be surprised at what is around that you didnt know about that could be even better fit...good luck!!!


----------

